

Harvard Business Review: The Consolidation Curve (2002) [pdf] - jcr
http://www.bi.edu/ShippingakademietFiles/Shipping%20Logistics/Presentasjoner/1b,The%20Consolidation%20Curve.pdf

======
mmaunder
Very nice concise summary of the evolution that sectors/industries go through.
This needs to be upvoted because it's very useful for startup founders to
understand where they stand in this cycle and where they're headed. Both from
their own perspective and the perspective of competitors and acquirers. It's
useful for example to help you understand if you should start thinking about
buying competitors, buying startups and/or forming alliances.

